# Syrian Refugee need single flat



## Darkscm (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello for all
Thanks for this group.
Im 29 years old man living now in eggenfelden near passau in a camp.. And i just got my acceptance of residency for 3 years 
The thing is im searching for a single flat to live around munich or frankfurt and even better in the big cities near them... Like Darmstadt or freising or erding.. Or anyplace near 
but its too hard to find online even though i downloaded all the Immobilien apps.. But its hard to find because im far in eggenfelden.. Plus i have to check with the jobcenter before i rent any flat
So anyone can help me with a way to find a single flat thnx alot


----------

